# Split charge blocks



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone know where I might find the split charge block or relay on a Mk.3 Fiat Ducatto Hobby 750elc ? Bit of a long-shot I know but it's sometimes amazing what some Hobbyists have tucked away inside their heads !


----------



## racinglad (May 12, 2009)

Did you find it, I think I may have the same problem with a Hobby 700!

Racing Lad


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Racing lad

No, no replies yet as you can see. 
Fortunately (touch wood!) I don't have a problem at the moment, so at present I have no reason to search for its location. I was simply curious as to where it was located so that if it did become necessary I wouldn't need to spend hours searching for it. I don't even know if it's under the bonnet or within the living space. Still hopeful that someone sometime might know, but I don't think split chargers go that often, but if they do it would be nice to be able to go straight to it.

Watch this space in this case I think !


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

P.S. to above.
If you've still got a problem Racing lad with your charging system, see my reply to Kenny a few topics below, which you may find useful?


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*split charging*

hi shingi try stellings at beverley phone num 01482 240026 Samantha. got my charger repaired ok service first class, found the other fault was the battery fuse, power went in reverse when the capacitor blew kenny


----------

